# Official: Post your best overclock thread



## P11

Post your CPU overclocks in order of : *User Name* : *CPU name *: *Code Name *: *Core Clock *: *Voltage* : *Multiplier* : *HTT* : *Idle Temp *: *Load Temp* : *Tcasemax*

*User Name*: P11  
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3400+
*Code Name*: NewCastle
*Core Clock(Stock): *2.40 Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 2.60 Ghz
*Voltage*: 1.488v - 1.504v
*Multiplier*: x 12.0
*HTT*: 217.0 Mhz
*Idle Temp*: 31*c
*Load Temp*: 42*c


For anyone too lazy to wrie things out/copy-edit, here is a template
*User Name: *
*CPU: *
*Code Name: *
*Core Clock(Stock): *
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):*
*Voltage:* 
*Multiplier: x*
*HTT: * 
*Idle Temp:  ºc*
*Load Temp:  ºc*


----------



## elmarcorulz

*User Name*: elmarcorulz
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3000
*Code Name*: Venice
*Core Clock(Stock)*: 1.8 Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 2.5 Ghz
*Voltage*: 1.47v
*Multiplier*: x 9
*HTT*: 270
*Idle Temp*:22*c - 27*c
*Tcasemax*55*c


----------



## apj101

made this thread sticky for a while, to see how many posts we get. I'm reluctant to set too many stickies as it mankes things look messy

(also changed the name hope you dont mind p11)


----------



## jancz3rt

*Venice 3000+ OC*

Smell the CPU burnin' - LOL

*User Name*: JANCZ3RT
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
*Code Name*: Venice E3
*Core Clock(Stock): *1.8Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 2.7Ghz (50% OC)
*Voltage*: 1.65V
*Multiplier*: x 9
*HTT*: 300Mhz x 3
*Idle Temp*: 30 Celsius
*Load Temp*: 46 Celsius
*TcaseMax*: 56 Celsius

JAN


----------



## dragon2309

*User Name*: dragon2309 
*CPU*: Intel P4 2.8 Ghz 1Mb L2 cache (SKT478)
*Code Name*: Prescott
*Core Clock(Stock): *2.80 Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 3.46 Ghz
*Voltage*: 1.4v
*Multiplier*: x 21.0
*FSB*: 165.0 Mhz
*Idle Temp*: 44*c
*Load Temp*: 53*c

although my PCI locks died 2 weeks ago and since then cannot overclock even a tiny bit, if i do NOTHING in any PCI slot functions.now running at stock 2.8Ghz and it sucks.


dragon2309


----------



## apj101

*User Name:* apj101
*CPU:* Intel P4 2.8 Ghz 512kb L2 cache (SKT478 Northwood)
*Code Name: *Northwood
*Core Clock(Stock): *3.00 Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 3.80 Ghz
*Voltage:* 1.460v
*Multiplier:* x 15.0
*FSB:* 250.0 Mhz
*Idle Temp:* 41*c
*Load Temp:* 55*c


----------



## Mr.Suave

*User Name:* Mr.Suave
*CPU:* AMD Althlon 64 X2 4200+
*Code Name:* Manchester
*Core Clock(Stock):* 2.21 Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 2.53 Ghz
*Voltage:* 1.360v
*Multiplier:* x11.0
*FSB:* 230.0 Mhz
*Idle Temp:* ~38°c
*Load Temp:* ~46°c

going to OC more but i need new HSF.


----------



## Cromewell

*User Name:* uh...me 
*CPU*: Intel Pentium 4 530
*Code Name:* Prescott
*Clock Speed (Stock):* 3.0GHz
*Clock Speed (OC):* 4.125GHz*
*VCore:* 1.47V
*Multiplier:* 15.0
*FSB:* 275MHz
*Idle Temp:* 24C
*Load Temp:* 39C

*Had to use PATA Drive, SATA Controller flakes out at >217MHz FSB


----------



## P11

apj101 said:
			
		

> made this thread sticky for a while, to see how many posts we get. I'm reluctant to set too many stickies as it mankes things look messy
> 
> (also changed the name hope you dont mind p11)


Np, Thx alot man


----------



## apj101

Cromewell said:
			
		

> *User Name:* uh...me
> *CPU*: Intel Pentium 4 530
> *Code Name:* Prescott
> *Clock Speed (Stock):* 3.0GHz
> *Clock Speed (OC):* 4.125GHz*
> *VCore:* 1.47V
> *Multiplier:* 15.0
> *FSB:* 275MHz
> *Idle Temp:* 24C
> *Load Temp:* 39C
> 
> *Had to use PATA Drive, SATA Controller flakes out at >217MHz FSB


great oc cromy, liquid cooled?


----------



## Dr Studly

y do u guys have such slow FSB?
i dont kno lots about overclocking


----------



## Mr.Suave

Encore4More said:
			
		

> y do u guys have such slow FSB?
> i dont kno lots about overclocking


our FSB's are not slow. 200mhz is the stock fsb for the 4200.
and its (fsb)x(cpu mutliplier) to get the core clock
for example on the 4200 its 200x11=2200mhz
read CPU 101 for more info.


----------



## Ku-sama

*User Name* : Ku-sama*
CPU name *: AMD Athlon 64 4000+*
Code Name *: San Deigo*
Core Clock(Stock)*: 2.4GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 3.420GHz (not stable, stable at 3GHz 2500HTT)
*Voltage* : 1.5x (stable 1.45)*
Multiplier* : 12x
*HTT* : 2850 (stable 2500HTT)*
Idle Temp *: 33c*
Load Temp* : 39c*
Tcasemax *: 18c


----------



## elmarcorulz

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> *User Name* : Ku-sama*
> CPU name *: AMD Athlon 64 4000+*
> Code Name *: San Deigo*
> Core Clock(Stock)*: 2.4GHz
> *Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 3.420GHz (not stable, stable at 3GHz 2500HTT)
> *Voltage* : 1.45*
> Multiplier* : 12x
> *HTT* : 2850*
> Idle Temp *: 33c*
> Load Temp* : 39c*
> Tcasemax *: 18c


Your Tcasemax temp is 18, but your idle temp is 33? Did you use the tcasemax program?


----------



## Ku-sama

oh, lol, i thought you guys ment like case temps


----------



## elmarcorulz

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> oh, lol, i thought you guys ment like case temps


lol, no. down it here http://www.thecoolest.zerobrains.com/Hidden_Stuff/A64MaxTemp.zip


----------



## Ku-sama

i have currently .82MB left on my HDD, so i cant download anything at the moment... waiting for thes 250GB SATA II drives!


----------



## 34erd

Holy shit... was 3.42 Ghz achieved with 1.45 v?  On air?  If so... I think that chip could break a world record or something.


----------



## Chris Chan

User Name: Chris Chan  
CPU: Intel Celeron 1.7GHz
Code Name: Willamette
Core Clock(Stock): 1.70 Ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2.04 Ghz
Voltage: 1.82v
Multiplier: x 17.0
FSB: 120.0 Mhz
Idle Temp: 27°c
Load Temp: 38°c
Ambient Temp: 19°c
Motherboard: Asus P4B533-VM
Cooling: Air (Zalman CNPS7000-AlCu LED with fan at like 8volts)


----------



## Cromewell

> great oc cromy, liquid cooled?


Yes.  Unfortunately that was just experimental, I wanted to see how far it could go so I used an old PATA drive.  My video card started to flake out when I starting going faster, my board has no locks so I was actually underclocking my PCIe bus with it ending up being higher than standard.


----------



## fade2green514

*User Name:* Fade2Green514
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
*Code Name:* Manchester
*Clock Speed (Stock):* 2.0GHz
*Clock Speed (OC):* 2.4GHz
*VCore:* Default(not willing to raise with a good o/c already)
*Multiplier:* 10
*FSB:* 240mhz
*Idle Temp:* 33C
*Load Temp:* 39C


----------



## blubaustin

*Overclocking*

User Name : Blubaustin
CPU name : Amd 64 3000+ (939)
Code Name : Winchester
Core Clock(stock) : 1.8ghz
Core Clock(oc'd): 2.81ghz
Voltage: 5.125v
Multiplier : 9x
HTT : 310
Idle Temp : 30c
Load Temp : 50c
Tcasemax: ?


----------



## P11

blubaustin said:
			
		

> User Name : Blubaustin
> CPU name : Amd 64 3000+ (939)
> Code Name : Winchester
> Core Clock(stock) : 1.8ghz
> Core Clock(oc'd): 2.81ghz
> Voltage: 5.125v
> Multiplier : 9x
> HTT : 310
> Idle Temp : 30c
> Load Temp : 50c
> Tcasemax: ?


Your voltage seems a bit fishy to me....


----------



## LITHIUM

thats what i was thinking... haha


----------



## joelkyr

*User Name:* joelkyr
*CPU:* Intel Pentium 4
*Code Name:* Prescott
*Clock Speed (Stock):* 3.4Ghz
*Clock Speed (OC)*: *4.5Ghz*
*VCore:* 1.5v
*Multiplier:* 17
*FSB:* 264.89Mhz
*Idle Temp:* Freezing 
*Load Temp:* Still Freezing zing


----------



## dragon2309

> Holy shit... was 3.42 Ghz achieved with 1.45 v?  On air?  If so... I think that chip could break a world record or something.


I take it your referring to mine, well, you wondered why the PCI locks blew up, lol, theres your answer, my mobo has no option for upping the vCore so it had to stay at stock 1.4v all i had to work with was FSB and memory timings, it took a long time to get it to a stable 3.45Ghz, but it was worth it until the dam PCI locks fried.

dragon2309


----------



## MIK3daG33K

*Username:* MIK3daG33K
*CPU:* AMD Opteron 170
*Code Name:* Toledo
*Clock Speed (Stock):* 2.0 GHz
*Clock Speed (Overclocked):* 2.7 Ghz
*VCore:* 1.55V
*Multiplier:* 10
*FSB:* 260
*Idle Temp:* 29
*Load Temp:* 46


I could try to squeeze a little more out of it, but i heard with Opterons you shouldn't go over 1.55 Vcore. They are low wattage processors.


----------



## Lax

Just this once I'll post in this section 
Username: Obvious
CPU: 2.6c Pentium 4
Core: Northwood
Stock speed: 2.6Ghz
OCed speed: 3.0 (for now, don't really need to OC just yet)
vCore: 1.47
Multiplier: 13
FSB: 230
Idle temp: Unknown ATM cause I don't idle much
Load Temp: 52


----------



## Charles_Lee

CPU: AMD Athlon opteron 165 
Core Clock(Stock): 1.80 Ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2.49 Ghz (achieved 2.7Ghz unstable... lol)
Voltage: 1.32V (stock)
Multiplier: x 9.0
HTT: 276.0 Mhz
CPU Temp:33

i will continue overclocking soon,


----------



## P11

Is that after AS5 was applied?


----------



## Charles_Lee

P11 said:
			
		

> Is that after AS5 was applied?



yes, the cpu temp is actually 3C higher after it is being used


----------



## P11

Arnt you suppose to not touch your computer for 1 week?


----------



## Charles_Lee

P11 said:
			
		

> Arnt you suppose to not touch your computer for 1 week?



lol, i am planning on my vacation to U.S, during the march break,
so here i am using a spear time to check on the computerforum.


----------



## TheChef

3000 Venice @1.8GHz stock, up to 2.6GHz (core of 280 I think), stable at 2.5 GHz (core of 273). Doesn't go much above 45C.


----------



## blubaustin

*Sorry*



> Your voltage seems a bit fishy to me....


 I foget exactly the voltage. But, it is whatever voltage comes after 1.5v.


----------



## 34erd

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I take it your referring to mine, well, you wondered why the PCI locks blew up, lol, theres your answer, my mobo has no option for upping the vCore so it had to stay at stock 1.4v all i had to work with was FSB and memory timings, it took a long time to get it to a stable 3.45Ghz, but it was worth it until the dam PCI locks fried.
> 
> dragon2309


No I was refering to:



			
				Ku-sama said:
			
		

> *User Name* : Ku-sama*
> CPU name *: AMD Athlon 64 4000+*
> Code Name *: San Deigo*
> Core Clock(Stock)*: 2.4GHz
> *Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 3.420GHz (not stable, stable at 3GHz 2500HTT)
> *Voltage* : 1.45*
> Multiplier* : 12x
> *HTT* : 2850*
> Idle Temp *: 33c*
> Load Temp* : 39c*
> Tcasemax *: 18c



I dont really believe it now.  Ku-sama can you post a CPU-Z ss and temps?


----------



## Ku-sama

well, when it was at 3.42GHz it wasnt 1.45, but at 3GHz, its at 1.45... i cant remember what the voltages were it was about 1.5~ @3.42, temps were -as always- under 100F


----------



## The_Other_One

User Name: The_Other_One
CPU: AMD 5x86 75MHz
Code Name: Scalar
Core Clock(Stock): 75 MHz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 200 MHz
Voltage: 3.45v
Multiplier: x 6

Hell yeah!


----------



## 34erd

Sweet OC man you realize thats 150%...  Thats actualy amazing if you ask me.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hehe   That was some time ago when I had some old 486/socket3 boards laying around.  That was done with an old digital board that used a processor riser card that could be swapped for a pentium riser.


----------



## Cromewell

> User Name: The_Other_One
> CPU: AMD 5x86 75MHz
> Code Name: Scalar
> Core Clock(Stock): 75 MHz
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): 200 MHz
> Voltage: 3.45v
> Multiplier: x 6


lol that's good.  Anyone have an old machine with a turbo button?  Those old machines could do a 100% OC at the touch of a button


----------



## Charles_Lee

would that be pentium I?


----------



## Lax

> lol that's good.  Anyone have an old machine with a turbo button?  Those old machines could do a 100% OC at the touch of a button


I have an old one downstairs that does 8Mhz stock then up to 25Mhz with the press of the turbo button. (my first machine in fact)


----------



## helmie

*User Name:* _*helmie*_
*CPU:* Intel P4 650
*Code Name:* Prescott
*Core Clock(Stock):* 3.4Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 3.909Ghz
*Voltage:* 1.34v
*Multiplier:* x17
*FSB:* 230
*Idle Temp: ~ *31C
*Load Temp: ~* 39C
*
Cooling:* Thermaltake Big Typhoon
*Mobo Temp: ~* 41C (No fans, just a gigantic HS)

That was with the crappy Corsair VS RAM, 4Ghz with the XMS2 (Sceduled for the weekend)


----------



## The_Other_One

Turbo buttons weren't overclocking, they were just for older programs that fast processors would speed up too much.  I had an old Turbo 8088 motherboard.  It's stock speed was 10MHz in turbo, but would go to the standard 4.77MHz when turbo was disabled.  And yes, the processor was a 10MHz 8088.


----------



## Lax

The DX2's were 66Mhz stock, the DX was a 33Mhz stock.


----------



## Geoff

*User Name:* [-0MEGA-]
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 3200+
*Code Name:* Venice
*Core Clock (Stock):* 2.00 Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 2.60 Ghz
*Voltage:* 1.50v
*HTT:* 260Mhz 3x
*Idle Temp:* ~27*c
*Load Temp:* ~32*c


----------



## sniperchang

Do you have Liquid Cooling OMEGA?


----------



## Geoff

sniperchang said:
			
		

> Do you have Liquid Cooling OMEGA?


No, but my room is usually pretty chilly.  Right now its at 23C (not oc'd).


----------



## Charles_Lee

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> i will continue overclocking soon,



i will quote my self because i oc'ed some more actually.


CPU: AMD Athlon opteron 165 
Core Clock(Stock): 1.80 Ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): From: 2.49 Ghz To: 2.58Ghz
Voltage: From: 1.32V (stock) To:1.4V
Multiplier: x 9.0
HTT: From: 276.0 Mhz To: 287 Mhz
CPU Temp:From: 33C To: 40C
I don't know if its worth it to oc this much only to acheive 1Ghz... even though its stable with 1 extra fan.


----------



## Geoff

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> i will quote my self because i oc'ed some more actually.
> 
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon opteron 165
> Core Clock(Stock): 1.80 Ghz
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): From: 2.49 Ghz To: 2.58Ghz
> Voltage: From: 1.32V (stock) To:1.4V
> Multiplier: x 9.0
> HTT: From: 276.0 Mhz To: 287 Mhz
> CPU Temp:From: 33C To: 40C
> I don't know if its worth it to oc this much only to acheive 1Ghz... even though its stable with 1 extra fan.


thats a real nice overclock charles!


----------



## The_Other_One

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> The DX2's were 66Mhz stock, the DX was a 33Mhz stock.


There were 50MHz DX2's, 25MHz DX's, and even 75MHz DX4s...


----------



## palmmann

thought i'd join the fun

User Name: palmmann
CPU: Intel Celeron 3.06ghz
Code Name: prescott
Core Clock(Stock): 3.06ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 3.77ghz
Voltage: ~1.3v
Multiplier: x 23
FSB: 164 Mhz
Idle Temp: 33*c
Load Temp: dunno, around 50*c

if my mobo wasn't gay i would do way more than that. NOT ENOUGH


----------



## MasterEVC

*User Name*: MasterEVC 
*CPU*: AMD Athlon XP Mobile 2500+
*Code Name*: Barton
*Core Clock(Stock): * 1.80GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 2.50 GHz
*Voltage*: 1.65V (I could be wrong it was a while ago)
*Multiplier*: x 12.5
*FSB*: 200
*Idle Temp*: 33C
*Load Temp*: 45C

Never got the potential out of it, once I get the mobo and cpu back Im gonna mess around with it more


----------



## P11

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> thats a real nice overclock charles!


Dont forget, Opterons are meant to be overclocked and thus can overclock higher than a normal cpu.


----------



## Praetor

*User Name: * If you need to ask...
*CPU: * ADA4200DAA5BV
*Code Name: * ADA4200DAA5BV
*Core Clock(Stock): * 2.20GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 2.835GHz
*Voltage:* 1.45 (damn undervolting mobo  .. why dont it undervolt the freaking vDimm instead dammit)
*Multiplier:* 10.5x
*HTT:* 4.0x
*Idle Temp:* 28ºc
*Load Temp:* 36ºc



> well, when it was at 3.42GHz it wasnt 1.45, but at 3GHz, its at 1.45... i cant remember what the voltages were it was about 1.5~ @3.42, temps were -as always- under 100F


What were the memory timings, vDimm .... and type of memory



> my board has no locks so


*salesperson voice* but but but yes it do!



> User Name: joelkyr
> CPU: Intel Pentium 4
> Code Name: Prescott
> Clock Speed (Stock): 3.4Ghz
> Clock Speed (OC): 4.5Ghz
> VCore: 1.5v
> Multiplier: 17
> FSB: 264.89Mhz
> Idle Temp: Freezing
> Load Temp: Still Freezing  zing


And where the blazes have you been this last year? 



> well, when it was at 3.42GHz it wasnt 1.45, but at 3GHz, its at 1.45... i cant remember what the voltages were it was about 1.5~ @3.42, temps were -as always- under 100F


"odd" cuz when *MadShrimps* did it with a FX55 they had to push it a lot more ... now granted its a Hammer, but there's no way in hell


----------



## joelkyr

Praetor said:
			
		

> And where the blazes have you been this last year?


been very busy with work and business, but i try to drop by every now and then


----------



## MatrixEVO

*User Name: *MatrixEVO
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 3500+ socket 939
*Code Name: *Clawhammer
*Core Clock(Stock):* 2.2Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 2.5Ghz
*Voltage:* 1.4
*Multiplier: *x 11.0
*HTT: *227 x 5.0
*Idle Temp:* 28ºc
*Load Temp:* 42ºc


----------



## Charles_Lee

wow, there are so many differend multipliers...
9,11,17,25? even more?


----------



## Ku-sama

Praetor said:
			
		

> "odd" cuz when *MadShrimps* did it with a FX55 they had to push it a lot more ... now granted its a Hammer, but there's no way in hell




need proof?


----------



## Ku-sama

Praetor said:
			
		

> What were the memory timings, vDimm .... and type of memory
> 
> "odd" cuz when *MadShrimps* did it with a FX55 they had to push it a lot more ... now granted its a Hammer, but there's no way in hell



i dont know the timings exactly, but i set the RAM at DDR333, and it's Patriot Signature series


and about that overclocking, my new processor isnt as happily overclockable.. :'(

pic 1: 3GHz 4xHTT 250MHz BUS







pic 2: 3GHz 5xHTT 250MHz BUS





EDIT:  Hmm.... my start bar didnt copy right, that damned paint  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TheChef

I'm just wondering... Ku-Sama, what's at 126c in your computer?


----------



## Geoff

TheChef said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering... Ku-Sama, what's at 126c in your computer?


those are errors, i have them on mine too.  It may be helpful if you disable the temps you know dont go to anything, it will make it easier to read.


----------



## Ku-sama

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> those are errors, i have them on mine too. It may be helpful if you disable the temps you know dont go to anything, it will make it easier to read.



yup, thoes damned errors  you should see my temps right now


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> yup, thoes damned errors  you should see my temps right now


i already did


----------



## Ku-sama

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> i already did




true, mr. negative temps, lol


----------



## beergoggles

*How do i find out all my overclocks?*

Jus so i can compare with whats here! thanks.
im on xp by d way


----------



## Praetor

> those are errors, i have them on mine too. It may be helpful if you disable the temps you know dont go to anything, it will make it easier to read.


Agreed ... but usually the overflow error reads 128C or -127C ... not 126  Cuz ya never know 

(for the record Ku-Sama, none of your pictures indicate the 3.4Ghz overclock )


----------



## Geoff

Heres my updated overclock:

*User Name*: [-0MEGA-]
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
*Code Name*: Venice
*Core Clock(Stock): *2000 Mhz (2.0Ghz)
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 2664 Mhz (2.66Ghz)
*Voltage*: 1.552v
*Multiplier*: x 10.0
*HTT*: 266.4 Mhz
*Idle Temp*: 25*c
*Load Temp*: 33*c

And it's still going strong 
-I'll update soon with a higher O'c.


----------



## MasterEVC

Nice Omega I have the same CPU

User Name: MasterEVC
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Code Name: Venice
Core Clock(Stock): 2000 Mhz (2Ghz)
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2600 Mhz (2.6Ghz)
Voltage: 1.6v
Multiplier: x 10.0
HTT: 260.0 MHz
Idle Temp: 35C
Load Temp: 45C

What HSF do you have on there? Also what stepping do you have?


----------



## Geoff

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> Nice Omega I have the same CPU
> 
> User Name: MasterEVC
> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
> Code Name: Venice
> Core Clock(Stock): 2000 Mhz (2Ghz)
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2600 Mhz (2.6Ghz)
> Voltage: 1.6v
> Multiplier: x 10.0
> HTT: 260.0 MHz
> Idle Temp: 35C
> Load Temp: 45C
> 
> What HSF do you have on there? Also what stepping do you have?


I got mine up to 2.7Ghz @ 1.55V, but it wasnt stable for a while.

I have the stock HSF, im not sure about the stepping, but CPU-z says 0.


----------



## MasterEVC

Heres my CPU-Z screenie:






This chip OC's pretty well, 2.6GHz stable @ 1.6V


----------



## Geoff

Heres mine:






I only have it at 2.5Ghz in BIOS because i get better performance out of the HTT and RAM that way.


----------



## MasterEVC

I see you have one of the E3's I heard they were good clockers.. I guess you will find out soon enough. I am also using the stock HSF, works like a charm, great temps.


----------



## Geoff

Heres my current oc, i'll edit when i get higher:

*User Name*: [-0MEGA-]
*CPU*: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
*Code Name*: Venice
*Core Clock(Stock): *2000Mhz (2.0Ghz)
*Core Clock (Oc'ed)*: 2702Mhz (2.7Ghz)
*Voltage*: 1.600V
*Multiplier*: x 10.0
*HTT*: 273.2Mhz x3
*Idle Temp*: 25*c
*Load Temp*: 36*c

EDIT:  2.7Ghz was the best i could do before it became unstable, but i brought it back down to 2.6Ghz since i dont like the voltage that high.  It's good for testing out the maximum o'c though.


----------



## MasterEVC

I might go for 2.7 soon as well. Wanna run some more tests and stress this at 2.6GHz before I do so... so far its rock solid, played a bunch of games and no problems or anything.


----------



## Geoff

Well CPU tests ran fine a little past 2.7Ghz, but games have artifacts and stuff.


----------



## Altanore

I see you guys have the venice core... I have the winchester, so I wonder how my overclock will go.. i will see tonight and post my results.  I actually picked the winchester core... according to many reviews i read.. venice core was a bit worse, even though it had the ram fix.


----------



## Geoff

I heard that Venice is the best at overclocking, but then again it also depends on your PSU, RAM, and Motherboard.

I prefer my CPU at 2.5Ghz over 2.6Ghz since when its at 2.5, i can have HTT at 4x so i have exactly 1000Mhz HTT, and i also get DDR416 memory instead of something like DDR383.


----------



## MasterEVC

I have my HTT set to 5X right now, so its 2600MHz, right now my RAM speed is 216.7MHz according to CPU-Z. Performance is solid, no lockups at all, and my temps are really good, still under 40C


----------



## Geoff

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> I have my HTT set to 5X right now, so its 2600MHz, right now my RAM speed is 216.7MHz according to CPU-Z. Performance is solid, no lockups at all, and my temps are really good, still under 40C


i think you mean 1300Mhz, and my temps are under 8C


----------



## sniperchang

I have the same CPU as you guys, what kind of cooling do you guys have?


----------



## elmarcorulz

sniperchang said:
			
		

> I have the same CPU as you guys, what kind of cooling do you guys have?


I have a Thermaltake Venus 12


----------



## Geoff

sniperchang said:
			
		

> I have the same CPU as you guys, what kind of cooling do you guys have?


stock


----------



## MasterEVC

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> i think you mean 1300Mhz, and my temps are under 8C


How did you get the temps so low? We have the same HSF so Im curious.. right now my CPU diode is 16C but how do you manage 8?? 

And yes 1300 (x2 = 2600 )


----------



## Ku-sama

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> How did you get the temps so low? We have the same HSF so Im curious.. right now my CPU diode is 16C but how do you manage 8??
> 
> And yes 1300 (x2 = 2600 )



and he's not useing AS5


----------



## Praetor

> stock


Lets not go through this one again  Do us all a favor and elaborate for us will ya


----------



## Geoff

Praetor said:
			
		

> Lets not go through this one again  Do us all a favor and elaborate for us will ya


Sorry for the confusion, i've been posting temps with real stock cooling, and with a modified stock cooling system.

For clarification, when i use my real stock system, my cpu averages around 25C idle, and around 33C load.  With my modified cooling system, i average 10C idle (depending on the weather), and around 15C load.


----------



## MasterEVC

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> and he's not useing AS5



Neither am I

Whats this modified stock cooling your talkin about Omega?


----------



## ro0kie

User Name: ro0k!e
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 (SKT478)
Code Name: Northwood B0
Core Clock(Stock): 2.00
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2.7
Voltage: 1.625
Multiplier: x20
FSB: 135 
Idle Temp: ºc 38
Load Temp: ºc 44


----------



## Charles_Lee

is it true that it is easier to overclock intel processors?
because of high multipliers?


----------



## apj101

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> is it true that it is easier to overclock intel processors?
> because of high multipliers?


no


----------



## SLi WooDy

User Name:me
CPU:3700 san diego
Code Name:
Core Clock(Stock):2.2
Core Clock (Oc'ed):2.4
Voltage:1.47v
Multiplier: x11 @ 219mhz
HTT:x3
Idle Temp: ºc35
Load Temp: ºc45

1st timer OC ,er


----------



## dpgthing

User Name: dpgthing
CPU: AMD Dual Core Opteron 170
Core Clock(Stock): 2.0Ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 3.0Ghz
Voltage: 1.525
Multiplier: 10x
HTT: 300
Idle Temp: 32ºc
Load Temp: 44ºc


----------



## Geoff

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> is it true that it is easier to overclock intel processors?
> because of high multipliers?


onlt reason that makes since to me is because they have higher clock speeds.  If you overclock a pentium II, your not going to get the same speed increase as you would if you were overclocking a Pentium 4 3.8Ghz.


----------



## Praetor

> is it true that it is easier to overclock intel processors?
> because of high multipliers?


Depends what you're shooting for ... absolute clocks vs relative clock vs net performance etc vs mem performance etc



> User Name: dpgthing
> CPU: AMD Dual Core Opteron 170
> Core Clock(Stock): 2.0Ghz
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): 3.0Ghz
> Voltage: 1.525
> Multiplier: 10x
> HTT: 300
> Idle Temp: 32ºc
> Load Temp: 44ºc


Very nice, what BIOS rev is that?


----------



## Filip

*User Name: *filip-matijevic
*CPU: *AMD Athlon 64 3000+
*Code Name: *Venice
*Core Clock(Stock): *1.8 GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed): *2.8 GHz
*Voltage:* 1.55V
*Multiplier: *9X
*HTT: *311
*Idle Temp: *36°C
*Load Temp: *N/A

my idle temperature is high becouse i didnt remove the thermal pad and applied the thermal paste (i will when i buy artic silver 5)

also, im sure that it can work on lower voltage cuz it worked at 2.7 GHz with 1.4V


----------



## apj101

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> *User Name: *filip-matijevic
> *CPU: *AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> *Code Name: *Venice
> *Core Clock(Stock): *1.8 GHz
> *Core Clock (Oc'ed): *2.8 GHz
> *Voltage:* 1.55V
> *Multiplier: *9X
> *HTT: *311
> *Idle Temp: *36°C
> *Load Temp: *N/A
> 
> my idle temperature is high becouse i didnt remove the thermal pad and applied the thermal paste (i will when i buy artic silver 5)
> 
> also, im sure that it can work on lower voltage cuz it worked at 2.7 GHz with 1.4V



did it boot at any vcore between 1.4, and 1.55, i'd feel ok running at 1.5-1.55v with aftermarket cooling


----------



## danj

What Mobo do you have?


----------



## danj

apj101 said:
			
		

> *User Name:* apj101
> *CPU:* Intel P4 2.8 Ghz 512kb L2 cache (SKT478 Northwood)
> *Code Name: *Northwood
> *Core Clock(Stock): *3.00 Ghz
> *Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 3.80 Ghz
> *Voltage:* 1.460v
> *Multiplier:* x 15.0
> *FSB:* 250.0 Mhz
> *Idle Temp:* 41*c
> *Load Temp:* 55*c




My bad, i forgot to quote.... What Mobo do you have?


----------



## apj101

danj said:
			
		

> My bad, i forgot to quote.... What Mobo do you have?


abit ai7
http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/products.php?categories=1&model=147


----------



## thebeginning

User Name: thebeginning
CPU: AMD dual core opteron 170
Code Name: Denmark
Core Clock(Stock): 2.00
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2.62
Voltage: 1.5x
Multiplier: x10
FSB: 262 
Idle Temp: ºc 32
Load Temp: unkown


how do you guys measure temps without a case readout? need to figure that out...


----------



## MIK3daG33K

thebeginning said:
			
		

> how do you guys measure temps without a case readout? need to figure that out...



SpeedFan


----------



## philip_r5

*My first oc*

This was my first oc on my girlfriends computer.


User Name: philip_R5
CPU: Amd Athlon xp 2500
Code Name: Barton
Core Clock(Stock): 1.86
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2302.38 (2.3ghz)
Voltage: 1.632v
Multiplier: x 11.0
Fsb (stock) 169.1mhz
Fsb (oc'ed) 209.3mhz
Bus speed (stock) 338.2mhz
Bus speed (oc'ed) 418.6 mhz
Idle Temp: 30ºc
Load Temp: 52ºc

STOCK FAN AND HEATSINK

This was acheived using software called ClockGen, cpu-z, and SpeedFan.


----------



## fade2green514

just correcting my earlier o/c:
*User Name:* Fade2Green514
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
*Code Name:* Manchester
*Clock Speed (Stock):* 2.0GHz
*Clock Speed (OC):* 2.54GHz
*VCore:* 1.45V
*Multiplier:* 10 (cant change it with my mobo )
*FSB:* 254mhz
*Idle Temp:* 35C
*Load Temp:* 56C


----------



## Charles_Lee

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> just correcting my earlier o/c:
> *User Name:* Fade2Green514
> *CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
> *Code Name:* Manchester
> *Clock Speed (Stock):* 2.0GHz
> *Clock Speed (OC):* 2.64GHz
> *VCore:* 1.45V
> *Multiplier:* 10 (cant change it with my mobo )
> *FSB:* 264mhz
> *Idle Temp:* 36C
> *Load Temp:* 46C



sweat overclock, i thought opterons are the overclocking beasts, but x2 3800 is just as good as opty


----------



## Filip

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> sweat overclock, i thought opterons are the overclocking beasts, but x2 3800 is just as good as opty


umm... actually its sweet, not sweat, u sweat when u workout or run for example, just kidding, pete (P11) told me that you are a one crazy asian

EDIT: he even showed me some pictures of you


----------



## Charles_Lee

oh the picture from my profile? lol


----------



## fade2green514

lol weirddd
yea athlon 64's are beasts and i'd bet with the right motherboard i could get even higher... not that i'd want to its at a nice 55C in load right now
im happy with that


----------



## tweaker

*User Name:* tweaker
*CPU:* Intel Pentium D 830
*Code Name:* Smithfield
*Clock Speed (Stock):* 3.0GHz
*Clock Speed (OC):* 3.3GHz
*VCore:* 1.4V
*Multiplier:* 15
*FSB:* 220MHz
*Idle Temp:* 43C
*Load Temp:* 65C


(Looking into the CNPS7700-Cu)


----------



## fade2green514

i wish i could turn my cpu multiplier down, ill try an update of my bios later when im at home.


----------



## palmmann

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> i wish i could turn my cpu multiplier down, ill try an update of my bios later when im at home.


pretty shuremultis are locked in all but fx's


----------



## thebeginning

hmm really?  I can lower mine, but can't raise it.


----------



## Geoff

palmmann said:
			
		

> pretty shuremultis are locked in all but fx's


you can lower them, you just cant raise them


----------



## andy5667

User Name: andy5667
CPU: Intel Celeron D 326
Code Name: Prescott
Clock Speed (Stock): 2.53GHz
Clock Speed (OC): 2.9GHz
VCore: 1.4V
Multiplier: 19
FSB: 152MHz
Idle Temp: 47C
Load Temp: 56C
*Still on stock cooling!*


----------



## andy5667

andy5667 said:
			
		

> User Name: andy5667
> CPU: Intel Celeron D 326
> Code Name: Prescott
> Clock Speed (Stock): 2.53GHz
> Clock Speed (OC): 2.9GHz
> VCore: 1.4V
> Multiplier: 19
> FSB: 152MHz
> Idle Temp: 47C
> Load Temp: 56C
> *Still on stock cooling!*



Dose anyone think i could get more on stock cooling or should i get a different cooler before trying to get more?


----------



## vspede

User Name: vspede
CPU: AMD 64 3700+
Code Name: San Diego
Clock Speed (Stock): 2.2GHz
Clock Speed (OC): 2.75GHz
VCore: 1.42V
Multiplier: 11
FSB: 250MHz
HTT Total: 1000MHz (x4)
Idle Temp: 35-36C
Load Temp: 49C
Cooling: Zalman Blue LED Fan

First time Overclocking.  This is all thanks to a very cool guy on this board who walked me every step of the way.  Thanks a bunch filip-matijevic!!!


----------



## Filip

lol, no problem dude, but I'm pretty sure that you can OC it even higher. You know what you need to do, just lower the RAM speed when you get past 260-270 MHz.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Thats quite a big overclock vspede, especially for your first time


----------



## marc1989

*User Name: Marc
CPU: 2.8 Prescott HT sckt 478
Code Name: Prescott
Core Clock(Stock): 2.8 GHZ
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 3.5 GHZ (stable)
Voltage: 1.42
Multiplier: x14
HTT: 250
Idle Temp: ºc 39    (Scythe Ninja Cpu cooler + 2*vantec tornado fans)
Load Temp: ºc 43*


----------



## Charles_Lee

marc1989 said:
			
		

> *User Name: Marc
> CPU: 2.8 Prescott HT sckt 478
> Code Name: Prescott
> Core Clock(Stock): 2.8 GHZ
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): 3.5 GHZ (stable)
> Voltage: 1.42
> Multiplier: x14
> HTT: 250
> Idle Temp: ºc 39    (Scythe Ninja Cpu cooler + 2*vantec tornado fans)
> Load Temp: ºc 43*



wow very good oc result, at stock voltage right?


----------



## Cromewell

it's .02V over stock. I'm hoping HTT is a copy/paste mistake


----------



## Geoff

*User Name:* [-0MEGA-]
*CPU:* Pentium D 930
*Core Clock(Stock):* 3.0Ghz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 3.6 GHZ (stable)
*Voltage:* 1.31
*Multiplier:* x15
*BUS:* 240
*Idle Temp:* 25ºc (Freezer 7 Pro w/AS5)
*Load Temp:* 35ºc

I only increased the voltage one level, and its still going strong.  I'll post back when i hit my max OC.


----------



## Burgerbob

ill bet none of you will beleive this OC when i say it-

AMD Athlon 64 3200+, stock 2.0GhZ- 
i got it up to-
2.02GhZ! yup- you better believe it. Without even trying, i upped my MHzage by 20! amazing.


----------



## Filip

I believe it's becouse you didn't set PCI locks.


----------



## Burgerbob

i dont even know what a pci lock is... that would make sense. I only have a stock cooler, too so i dont really want to try just yet.


----------



## Filip

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> i dont even know what a pci lock is... that would make sense. I only have a stock cooler, too so i dont really want to try just yet.



Stock cooler will do just fine, I have a stock cooler and managed to OC to 2.9 GHz.


----------



## DKdeadly

thats pretty nice


----------



## BigBrains57

User Name: Me .... but this is my brothers oc
CPU: AMD FX60 Toledo
Code Name: Toledo
Core Clock(Stock): 2.6ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 3.43!!!!
Voltage: 1.6
Multiplier: x16
HTT: 214.35 (give/take .1)

He said hes using a loud fan (forgot what one, maybe a Tornado)and a Thermalright XP-90 (something else, a letter, lol)
He used a DFI Lanparty nF4 SLI board ... maynot be SLI

Hows that for an O'C !!!! ....Rich motherf**cker


----------



## Geoff

BigBrains57 said:
			
		

> CPU: AMD FX60 Toledo
> Core Clock(Stock): 2.6ghz
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): 3.43!!!!


Thats what you get for paying over $1000 on a CPU...


-Geoff


----------



## BigBrains57

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Thats what you get for paying over $1000 on a CPU...
> 
> 
> -Geoff



Yeah, wonder what he'd get with phase changing or watercooling...i here his hsf is about the same as water cooling, and phaseing is alot of cash


----------



## Charles_Lee

i bat fx 60 can oc even more,,,


----------



## Ku-sama

*User Name:* Ku-sama
*CPU: *AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Deigo
*Core Clock(Stock): *2.4GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed): *3.24GHz
*Voltage: *1.7v (she's a bad overclocker)
*Multiplier: *12x
*BUS: *270HTT
*Idle Temp: *33.333C
*Load Temp:* 40.55555C

*User Name:* Akina Karukasa
*CPU:* Mobile AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Clawhammer
*Core Clock(Stock):* 2.2GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 2.8GHz
*Voltage:* 1.46v
*Multiplier:* 11x
*BUS:* 254.5454545454
*Idle Temp:* 28.8888C
*Load Temp:* 35C


----------



## MasterEVC

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> Nice Omega I have the same CPU
> 
> User Name: MasterEVC
> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
> Code Name: Venice
> Core Clock(Stock): 2000 Mhz (2Ghz)
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2600 Mhz (2.6Ghz)
> Voltage: 1.6v
> Multiplier: x 10.0
> HTT: 260.0 MHz
> Idle Temp: 35C
> Load Temp: 45C
> 
> What HSF do you have on there? Also what stepping do you have?


 
Might as well update it.

User Name: MasterEVC
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Code Name: Venice
Core Clock(Stock): 2000 Mhz (2Ghz)
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2800 Mhz (2.8Ghz)
Voltage: 1.75v
Multiplier: x 10.0
HTT: 280.0 MHz
Idle Temp: 25C
Load Temp: 36C


----------



## Charles_Lee

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> Might as well update it.
> 
> User Name: MasterEVC
> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
> Code Name: Venice
> Core Clock(Stock): 2000 Mhz (2Ghz)
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2800 Mhz (2.8Ghz)
> Voltage: 1.75v
> Multiplier: x 10.0
> HTT: 280.0 MHz
> Idle Temp: 25C
> Load Temp: 36C



i was ganna ask you, if its worth it to increase the voltage,
but i guess ya, may be you did a good job, unlike me.
cuz interestingly, your computer temperature went down? even after increasing the voltage?

i just left mine at stock, only because i don't think its worth it, unless you can actually see the difference...


----------



## MasterEVC

Charles_Lee said:
			
		

> i was ganna ask you, if its worth it to increase the voltage,
> but i guess ya, may be you did a good job, unlike me.
> cuz interestingly, your computer temperature went down? even after increasing the voltage?
> 
> i just left mine at stock, only because i don't think its worth it, unless you can actually see the difference...


 
Temps vary in my room. When I have the AC on the temps are always lower, when I posted the other OC there was no AC on and now there is and I leave it on 24/7 hence the temps being lower.

As for the increase in voltage, I wouldnt run it at that high voltage 24/7 but that is my highest stable OC. The board goes to 1.85V but I am not gonna go that high. I run my comp at 2.5GHz 24/7 now at only 1.5V


----------



## Ku-sama

MasterEVC said:
			
		

> Temps vary in my room. When I have the AC on the temps are always lower, when I posted the other OC there was no AC on and now there is and I leave it on 24/7 hence the temps being lower.
> 
> As for the increase in voltage, I wouldnt run it at that high voltage 24/7 but that is my highest stable OC. The board goes to 1.85V but I am not gonna go that high. I run my comp at 2.5GHz 24/7 now at only 1.5V



are most venices like that? my processor runs at 2.4GHz and 1.3V


EDIT: im about to see how low i can go... lol


----------



## Geoff

*User Name:* [-0MEGA-]
*CPU: *Intel Pentium D 930
*Core Clock(Stock): *3.0GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed): *4.01GHz
*Voltage: *1.51v
*Multiplier: *15x
*BUS: *1069Mhz
*Idle Temp: *28CC
*Load Temp:* 45C







Hopefully i'll get higher.


----------



## 34erd

Nice to see you got it up to 4 Ghz Geoff.  Are you running the newest BIOS on that board?  It might help your OC out a bit, just a thought though.


----------



## Geoff

Ya i am, im still going to try to hit 4.1Ghz.


----------



## Motoxrdude

My best OC was 2.83GHZ with my sempron 2300+.


----------



## Burgerbob

Hvae you guyz heard about the Japanese guy who had the P4 3.8- he cooled it with liquid nitrogen- OCed it to 7.2gHz, but Windows would only run at 6.4. He could only run BIOS at 7.2.


----------



## 34erd

AM2 said:
			
		

> 7.2GhZ!!!  WHere can i buy one?


You cant, unless you've got some spare LNO2 lying around and a crap load of skill


----------



## Burgerbob

This guy was crazy- it was the P4 3.8gHz, by the way.


----------



## fade2green514

got a new best o/c
User Name: fade2green514
CPU: X2 3800+
Code Name: Toledo i think? that or manchester
Core Clock(Stock): 2.0ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2.66ghz
Voltage: 1.525V
Multiplier: x10
HTT: 266 (hypertransport @ 798mhz)
Idle Temp: 34ºc
Load Temp: 52ºc
i duno if its prime stable, but 2.6ghz is prime stable at 1.5V, and im almost 100% sure 2.66 would be at 1.55V i just don't like the temps, i believe im going to remove the IHS soon to get better temps.. and lap the heatsink even smoother than it was lol... i'm looking to hit 2.7ghz if at all possible... i guess it doesn't matter that much lol...
i should probably learn to overvolt my video card, the cooling is more than enough im sure...
it runs like 2C hotter than my cpu idle, and cooler under load, of course my cpu is dual core so... yea


----------



## Charles_Lee

my elementry teacher's son had a liquid nitrogen cooled computer like 3years ago...

back then, i don't know who else would have had it...


----------



## Ku-sama

my 4000+ hits 4.8GHz in the BIOS on AIR!!! w00t.... BIOS doesnt mean crap....


----------



## Motoxrdude

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> my 4000+ hits 4.8GHz in the BIOS on AIR!!! w00t.... BIOS doesnt mean crap....


Do you mean you can OC it to 4.8GHZ from the bios? Or you have OC it to 4.8GHZ?


----------



## Ku-sama

i overclocked it to 4.8GHZ but it wouldent get out of the BIOS  thus its not an official overclock


----------



## Geoff

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Do you mean you can OC it to 4.8GHZ from the bios? Or you have OC it to 4.8GHZ?


I think he means that he can OC to 4.8Ghz in the BIOS, but it probably restarts during POST right?


----------



## Ku-sama

theres my proof...... but like i said, its not an overclock unless you can CPUz it
EDIT: yes, just like the dude with the 7.2GHz P4... it doesnt count.... but there was someone who has done 7.2XGHz with a P4 and CPUZ'd i i believe


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> theres my proof...... but like i said, its not an overclock unless you can CPUz it
> EDIT: yes, just like the dude with the 7.2GHz P4... it doesnt count.... but there was someone who has done 7.2XGHz with a P4 and CPUZ'd i i believe


Well, it really doesnt count unless it's Prime stable.


----------



## Ku-sama

i was just saying for suicide shots for world reords, i was actully playing a few games and ran some 3DMarks last night btw at 3GHz, so i know its stable


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

AM2 said:
			
		

> how do you overclock?  The one i have came pre-overclocked and i want to raise it some more



read oc101


----------



## apj101

i feel this sticky has run its course, and is being unstuck


----------



## Clutch

*User Name:* Clutch
*CPU:* AMD Athlon XP 2800+
*Code Name:* Barton
*Core Clock(Stock):* 2083MHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 2200MHz
*Voltage:* 1.712v
*Multiplier:* x11
*FSB:* 200MHz
*Idle Temp:* 50ºc
*Load Temp:* 62ºc


----------



## Clutch

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Hvae you guyz heard about the Japanese guy who had the P4 3.8- he cooled it with liquid nitrogen- OCed it to 7.2gHz, but Windows would only run at 6.4. He could only run BIOS at 7.2.


It was not a Japanese guy, his name is FUGGER, and he resides in the USA. (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53037)

7.2GHz is nothing to what they have achieved now.




Now that was done by a Japanese guy. (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82284)


----------



## Geoff

Clutch said:
			
		

> It was not a Japanese guy, his name is FUGGER, and he resides in the USA. (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53037)
> 
> 7.2GHz is nothing to what they have achieved now.
> Now that was done by a Japanese guy. (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82284)


Now that's insane...


----------



## ckfordy

*User Name: ckfordy*
*CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3800+ AM2*
*Code Name: Orleans*
*Core Clock(Stock): 2.4*
*Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2.76*
*Voltage:* 1.35
*Multiplier: x 12*
*HTT: 230*
*Idle Temp: 24-30 ºc *
*Load Temp: 31-50 ºc*

If i go any higher it wont boot into windows. do i need to raise the voltage or what do i need to do to make it go higher?


----------



## 4W4K3

Added voltage may help, but there could be other factors. Does it BSOD you, or just reboot? I'd add voltage to the CPU, then test, if a no go, reduce voltage back to what it was and add voltage to RAM, test, if not go reset to previous and try voltage to chipset, then test, etc. If you bump up the voltage for more than one thing at once, you don't know which one was the problem, so singling it out is the easiest way to go. It could be memory timings too, or overheating, etc...gotta try it all


----------



## Ku-sama

*User Name: Ku-sama*
*CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo*
*Code Name: Conroe*
*Core Clock(Stock): 2.93GHz*
*Core Clock (Oc'ed): 4.205GHz*
*Voltage: 1.453V*
*Multiplier: x29*
*FSB: 1106MHz* 
*Idle Temp: 83ºf*
*Load Temp:  106ºf*


----------



## ckfordy

4W4K3 said:


> Added voltage may help, but there could be other factors. Does it BSOD you, or just reboot? I'd add voltage to the CPU, then test, if a no go, reduce voltage back to what it was and add voltage to RAM, test, if not go reset to previous and try voltage to chipset, then test, etc. If you bump up the voltage for more than one thing at once, you don't know which one was the problem, so singling it out is the easiest way to go. It could be memory timings too, or overheating, etc...gotta try it all


 
It just reboots no BSOD.  how much voltage should i add to the CPU.  And will it ruin my ram if i add more voltage cause i really dont want to do that.  I know its not overheating but ill try some of the other stuff.


----------



## 4W4K3

Well, it all depends on your hardware. I've never played around wuth your setup so it's kind of hard to tell. Usually when testing voltage, I go by a .05v increase each time.

As far as RAM, well it's the same story, but in larger increments. Not really sure about the deal with DDR2, but when I had been into overclocking, it was 2.6-3.5v area. Probably completely different now, but I think it still goes in 0.1v increments with most boards. If you're trying to squeeze only a few more MHz out of them, and it takes an extra 0.3v, then voltage isn't going to be your problem there. I'd look at timings.


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> *User Name: Ku-sama*
> *CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo*
> *Code Name: Conroe*
> *Core Clock(Stock): 2.93GHz*
> *Core Clock (Oc'ed): 4.205GHz*
> *Voltage: 1.453V*
> *Multiplier: x29*
> *FSB: 1106MHz*
> *Idle Temp: 83ºf*
> *Load Temp:  106ºf*



Why dont you raise the bus more?  You gain more of a performance boost by raising the bus then you do just the multiplier.


----------



## ckfordy

4W4K3 said:


> Well, it all depends on your hardware. I've never played around wuth your setup so it's kind of hard to tell. Usually when testing voltage, I go by a .05v increase each time.
> 
> As far as RAM, well it's the same story, but in larger increments. Not really sure about the deal with DDR2, but when I had been into overclocking, it was 2.6-3.5v area. Probably completely different now, but I think it still goes in 0.1v increments with most boards. If you're trying to squeeze only a few more MHz out of them, and it takes an extra 0.3v, then voltage isn't going to be your problem there. I'd look at timings.


 
Ok ill mess around with it tomorrow and see what happens i want to get to 2.9ghz so i should be able to do that i might be able to hit 3ghz if im lucky.


----------



## Ku-sama

[-0MEGA-];395893 said:
			
		

> Why dont you raise the bus more?  You gain more of a performance boost by raising the bus then you do just the multiplier.



cause im too lazy to mess with RAM dividers and such.... and besides, its too late now


----------



## mrjack

My old system:
*
User Name: mrjack
CPU: AMD Athlon XP 1800+
Code Name: Thoroughbred-B
Core Clock(Stock): 1.53GHz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): 2.13GHz
Voltage: 1.7V
Multiplier: x12
FSB: 177,5MHz
Idle Temp: ~40ºc
Load Temp: ~48ºc*

OC'ed to be the equivelant of an *Athlon XP 2700+*.
I was very lucky with getting this processor, cause when I started to do some research on it I found out that it was factory unlocked, which is pretty neat cause you don't need to do any modifications on it in order to raise the multiplier. Too bad the mobo was kind of crap since it only supported a max FSB of 333MHz, so after a few months the DIMM slots crapped out. They didn't work anymore, wouldn't have had that problem with a 400MHz FSB mobo. Don't know what I'm gonna do with the CPU now, probably gonna make some kind of thing to have on a shelf or something.


----------



## Bobo

All I have right now is my Athlon 64 3500 (AM2) OCed from 2.2GHz to 2.45GHz.  My temps are very low, around 35C idle and 42C load with stock cooling.


----------



## mrjack

My Athlon 64 3500+ (S939) is at stock settings 41°C idle and around 53°C under full load using the stock cooling. But the latest Speedfan (4.29) added a core temperature which shows 38°C right now under some light load. But then again it's 29°C in the shadow outside right now so.


----------



## ckfordy

I set my CPU voltage to 1.4 in the BIOS and in cpuz it says 1.424 is that to much voltage cause on newegg it says 1.35/1.4 so is it to much or not.


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> cause im too lazy to mess with RAM dividers and such.... and besides, its too late now



Too late? Anyway, still a great overclock.. SuperPi would be interesting.


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, I sent the computer back already, it was in for repairs (water cooling leaked) so i told them to just keep it


----------



## Filip

*User Name: *Filip
*CPU: *AMD Athlon 64 3000+
*Code Name: *Venice
*Core Clock(Stock): *1.8 GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed): *2.79 GHz
*Voltage:* 1.6V
*Multiplier: *9X
*HTT: *310
*Idle Temp: *35°C
*Load Temp: *45°C

Prime95 stable,

I hope nobody will get angry on me for bringin this cool thread to life again, but I'm curious what's ppl's highest overclock


----------



## Bobo

AMD Athlon 64 3500, skt AM2
2.2GHz to 2.45GHz.  Stock cooling, idle: 29C Load: 33C


----------



## mrjack

*User Name:* mrjack
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 3500+
*Code Name:* Venice
*Core Clock(Stock):* 2.2 GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* ~2.6 GHz
*Voltage:* 1.35V
*Multiplier:* 11X
*FSB:* 236
*Idle Temp:* 36-40°C
*Load Temp:* 50°C
*HTT:* 236x3=708


----------



## Archangel

User Name: Archangel
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Code Name: Venice
Core Clock(Stock): 1.8 GHz
Core Clock (Oc'ed): ~2.8 GHz
Voltage: 1.65V
Multiplier: 9X
FSB: 313
Idle Temp: 45°C
Load Temp: 65°C
HTT: 4x 313 = 1252


----------



## apj101

> Core Clock(Stock): 1.8 GHz
> Core Clock (Oc'ed): ~2.8 GHz


fully stable?


----------



## Archangel

yup.. but look at the voltage =)


----------



## jp198780

dont know what my original clock was 4 my FX5200, the clock now is 405MHZ..


----------



## holyjunk

jp198780 said:


> dont know what my original clock was 4 my FX5200, the clock now is 405MHZ..



This is a cpu overclock thread jp.....


----------



## mrjack

If I could get some proper cooling I could OC even more, as the CPU seems to be up for the job. From 2.2GHz to 2.6GHz without raising the vcore easily. No stability issues.


----------



## liquidshadow

User Name: LiquidShadow
CPU: Core 2 Duo e6300
Code Name: Allendale
Core Clock(Stock): 1.83
Core Clock (Oc'ed):3.3
Voltage: 1.35
Multiplier: x7
HTT: 472
Idle Temp: 33ºc
Load Temp: 41ºc


----------



## Jet

liquidshadow said:


> User Name: LiquidShadow
> CPU: Core 2 Duo e6300
> Code Name: Allendale
> Core Clock(Stock): 1.83
> Core Clock (Oc'ed):3.3
> Voltage: 1.35
> Multiplier: x7
> HTT: 472
> Idle Temp: 33ºc
> Load Temp: 41ºc



Only a minor thing, but Intels have Front Side Bus instead of Hyper TransporT, so it would be FSB instead of HTT


----------



## Burgerbob

Im at 2.05GHz! i cannot, for the life of me, get it above 2.07GHz, so ive left it there until i decide to start a thread about it.


----------



## Geoff

Burgerbob said:


> Im at 2.05GHz! i cannot, for the life of me, get it above 2.07GHz, so ive left it there until i decide to start a thread about it.



Lower the HTT Multiplier to 4x, lower the memory speed to DDR333.


----------



## Burgerbob

[-0MEGA-];483159 said:
			
		

> Lower the HTT Multiplier to 4x, lower the memory speed to DDR333.



Really, just down to 333? ive done everything else!


----------



## fade2green514

User Name: Fade2green514
CPU: Core 2 Duo e6300
Code Name: Allendale (conroe only half cache of course)
Core Clock(Stock): 1.86ghz
Core Clock (Oc'ed):2.66ghz
Voltage: 1.1V
Multiplier: x7
HTT: 380
whatever room temperature happens to be... it varies lol
they sent me the wrong chipset motherboard... the 965G instead of 965P and it overclocks like crap. at least i was able to lower the voltage to add life to it. i cant send it back just because 2.66ghz is fast enough for me, and the board supports quad core anyways


----------



## mrjack

Burgerbob said:
			
		

> Im at 2.05GHz! i cannot, for the life of me, get it above 2.07GHz, so ive left it there until i decide to start a thread about it.



What's the vcore currently?


----------



## Burgerbob

mrjack said:


> What's the vcore currently?



Standard, it wasnt undervolted. I have it stable and ready for more at
2.4GHz
DDR333 speeds, 2-3-3-5 timings 
and only at 44C load, 2C hotter than at 2.05.
Edit: the exact equivalent to the 939 3800+. for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Geoff

*Name:* Geoff
* CPU:* Core 2 Duo E6300
* Code Name:* Allendale
* Core Clock(Stock): *1.86
* Core Clock (Oc'ed):*3.13
* Voltage: *1.400
* Multiplier: *x7
*Bus Speed:* 447.2
*FSB: *1788.8


----------



## Jet

[-0MEGA-];511475 said:
			
		

> *Name:* Geoff
> * CPU:* Core 2 Duo E6300
> * Code Name:* Allendale
> * Core Clock(Stock): *1.86
> * Core Clock (Oc'ed):*3.13
> * Voltage: *1.400
> * Multiplier: *x7
> *Bus Speed:* 447.2
> *FSB: *1788.8



Comon, you can get higher than that


----------



## Froboy7391_99

No one overclocking any other C2D's? I can't wait to get my E6400 overclocks to just under the X6800 level with only a stock cooler!


----------



## joeswm8

what do you mean you cant "wait"?

Cant you do it right away?


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Comon, you can get higher than that



Haha, i'm wondering what the max safe voltage is, because I cant get higher even at 1.45v.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Comon, you can get higher than that



I tried getting higher, i even boosted the vcore to ~1.500v, but it still doesnt load Windows (although it does POST).

I'm going to be an optimist and assume that it's just because it's a brand new chipset, and they havent released a solid reliable BIOS for it


----------



## lovely?

Name: lovely?
CPU: AMD athlon 64 3400
Code Name: venice
Core Clock(Stock): 2.4
Core Clock (Oc'ed):2.8
Voltage: 1.45V
Multiplier: x12 (highest on my crapppy mobo)
Bus Speed: 245mhz (i think lol)
FSB: not sure


----------



## Archangel

well lovely..  the multiplier is defined by the processor    12x 200 = 2400MHz is the default of your CPU 

and the new fsb would be 233 MHz


----------



## Geoff

lovely? said:


> Name: lovely?
> CPU: AMD athlon 64 3400
> Code Name: venice
> Core Clock(Stock): 2.4
> Core Clock (Oc'ed):2.8
> Voltage: 1.45V
> Multiplier: x12 (highest on my crapppy mobo)
> Bus Speed: 245mhz (i think lol)
> FSB: not sure


You can download and run CPU-z from www.cpuid.com, and it tell you all that info.

btw, AMD doesnt have an FSB, they have HTT


----------



## liquidshadow

Name: liquidshadow
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
Code Name: Allendale
Core Clock(Stock): 1.86
Core Clock (Oc'ed):3.36
Voltage: 1.45
Multiplier: x7
Bus Speed: 480

I've been experimenting a bit more, but my northbridge gets too hot on the damn DS3
Which leads to the question - Can anyone suggest a northbridge cooler?


----------



## Jet

liquidshadow said:


> Name: liquidshadow
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
> Code Name: Allendale
> Core Clock(Stock): 1.86
> Core Clock (Oc'ed):3.36
> Voltage: 1.45
> Multiplier: x7
> Bus Speed: 480
> 
> I've been experimenting a bit more, but my northbridge gets too hot on the damn DS3
> Which leads to the question - Can anyone suggest a northbridge cooler?



You could blow a fan on it..


----------



## liquidshadow

I'm using a 40mm fan currently but that's not working too well as temps are still in the 45-55 range.


----------



## Jet

liquidshadow said:


> I'm using a 40mm fan currently but that's not working too well as temps are still in the 45-55 range.



Try at least an 80mm, maybe even cool both your RAM and your NB with a 120? I know it won't look good, but at least it'll perform


----------



## lovely?

[-0MEGA-];512374 said:
			
		

> You can download and run CPU-z from www.cpuid.com, and it tell you all that info.
> 
> btw, AMD doesnt have an FSB, they have HTT



hmm i never cared to learn anyy of that, i think i will now. i got my proc up to 3ghz stable for about an hour the other day, and  though it was awsome , then it crashed


----------



## g4m3rof1337

i plan on getting my 6300 from stock 1.86ghz ii believe it is, to anything higher i guess, Over clock to know how to and have a bit more of an advantage, but right now, just raise it and make sure i can do it again.


----------



## lovely?

who do you think would win in a fight g4m3rof1337? my chinese bunny or yours?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Mines on vacation. 
 he just left like... 5minutes ago. 
 lol


----------



## lovely?

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Mines on vacation.
> he just left like... 5minutes ago.
> lol



aww....

mine was gonna break out with the numchucks...


----------



## unknownm

I got sempron 64 2800 about 2 weeks ago and started to overclock with a "bioStar 6100" socket 754. Great motherboard for overclocking but to bad it's Micro-ATX. Before I got my sempron 64 2800 I owned a "athlon 64 2800" that runs a stock speed of 1800Mhz, With copper heatsink (no heatpipes) I got it running 2474Mhz with 1.7v


----------



## Geoff

*Name:* [-0MEGA-]
* CPU:* Core 2 Quad Q6600
* Code Name:* Kentsfield
* Core Clock(Stock):* 2.40
* Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 3.70
* Voltage:* 1.42
* Multiplier:* x9
*FSB:* 410
*Bus Speed: *1640


----------



## PabloTeK

*Name:* Pablo
* CPU:* Core 2 Duo E6300
* Code Name:* Conroe
* Core Clock(Stock):* 1.86
* Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 2.8
* Voltage:* 1.33
* Multiplier:* x7
*FSB:* 400
*Bus Speed: *1466


----------



## amd87

BUMP, let's see everybody's updated numbers!!!!!


----------



## Ramodkk

*User Name:* ramo
*CPU: *Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160
*Code Name:* Allendale
*Core Clock(Stock):* 1.8GHz
*Core Clock (Oc'ed):* 3.0GHz
*Voltage: *1.45675v (or something )
*Multiplier*: x 9
*HTT:* 334
*Idle Temp*: ~28ºc
*Load Temp:* ~50ºc


----------

